

Caffeine matters—coffee creation method of choice at your startup? - eak4

The basic tradeoff seems to be: Quantity + speed vs quality + effort<p>We still haven't found the right balance. Here's our results so far:<p># Nespresso
Pros: stupid simple; good-quality espresso
Cons: pods are costly and wasteful; can't get quantity you always want<p># French press
Pros: high quality coffee (when combined with our burr grinder and fresh beans)
Cons: takes too much time and effort (set up, operation, cleanup) for every cup<p># Melitta / other single-cup drip
Pros: basically the same as the French Press
Cons: ditto<p># Drip coffee pot
Pros: easy; mass quantities
Cons: haven't found one that makes coffee well enough; doesn't taste good<p># Local coffee shop
Pros: great coffee
Cons: huge fucking waste of everyone's time<p>The current best alternative I can imagine:
-&#62;Create a big-ass french press (size of a small child) and get a massive vacuum-insulated thermos to keep all the coffee warm for quite awhile.<p>^I mean that only half tongue-in-cheek<p>Anyone figured out a better solution?
======
eak4
This just showed up online: <http://thewirecutter.com/reviews/best-coffee-
maker/>

We're going to try ordering this: [http://www.amazon.com/Bonavita-BV1800TH-
Thermal-Brushed-Alum...](http://www.amazon.com/Bonavita-BV1800TH-Thermal-
Brushed-Aluminum/dp/B005YQZNO8/ref=thewire06-20)

Sounds promising.

Also, forgot to add in my post that we have a Moka Pot too. Tasty cup of
espresso, but it's stove top and takes awhile.

------
staunch
A few AeroPresses + electric kettles work well. Faster and easier cleanup than
a french press and tastes better than pretty much every other method IMHO.
It's really an easy/cheap espresso machine more than a drip coffee solution
though. Americanos for people who want a big cup of hot coffee.

[http://www.amazon.com/Aerobie-AeroPress-Coffee-Espresso-
Make...](http://www.amazon.com/Aerobie-AeroPress-Coffee-Espresso-
Maker/dp/B0047BIWSK/)

------
ScottWhigham
We use a Breville espresso machine and a 12-cup Mr Coffee plus a Breville
grinder. It works great. The Mr. Coffee seems out of place next to the sleek
Brevilles but it holds its own. We auditioned 3-4 other coffee makers and
settled on it b/c it works, doesn't leak, and is fast. The taste, to me, is
really good. We use the "Kicking Horse Kick Ass" coffee from Amazon and go
through 2-4 bags a month w/ three people (and more for espresso).

------
dagw
We've got a coffee maker from Jura (www.jura.com) at the office, which works
pretty well. Just make sure it's full of beans and water and press the magic
button. Basically all the advantages of the Nespresso minus the costly and
wasteful pods. The only con is that it isn't really super fast and if
everybody wants coffee at the same time a line tends to form.

~~~
schoash
Also remember the Jura we had in the office. It worked well at first, but if
it is not used for some days it starts to mold inside :(

------
jamesjguthrie
Gallons of Coca-Cola for me thanks :-)

------
kifki
What about a real espresso machine (with standard pods)? You get all the
Nespresso pros, and you can choose between a variety of options for the coffee
you want to put in.

------
mmphosis
Hire a barista.

